# Alternative Hot Wax Techniques



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

SmellyTuna said:


> Another bloke mentioned this is how the Japanese carry out their craft.


 ok ill watch


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

imo its cheaper and easier to just use the crayon method...no waste of paper, no dripping, no scraping needed...and did I say fast.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> imo its cheaper and easier to just use the crayon method...no waste of paper, no dripping, no scraping needed...and did I say fast.


The crayon method is more or less what the video shows - just with the addition of of using the wax paper to spread out the wax. It is a legit method.

But what's up with the emo shorts of the board that made up half of the video. And he took off the bindings...


----------



## SmellyTuna (Oct 13, 2013)

Does one exclusively use the crayon method? Or would you throw in the conventional hot wax from time to time?


----------



## SmellyTuna (Oct 13, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> But what's up with the emo shorts of the board that made up half of the video. And he took off the bindings...


I thought it was quite the effective use of videotography


----------

